# Are these satin?



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

I have some of my babies that look super shiny compared to their litter mates could you tell me if they are satins please?








Also what would this one be classed as?








And this one is a funny colour its a very off white, like a grey/white Sorry I cant get a decent pic








Thanks for looking and hopefully helping


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The top picture definitely shows satins. The second picture looks like a bad banded (this could be one of several genes).


----------



## CBE Rodents (Jan 11, 2009)

The flash is interfering with the pics quite bad. To get good pics, what I do is turn my flash down, and put the babies on a black towel on a chair. I zoom way in to get a good close shot but stand way above or back from them, this especially goes for light colored mice. It works best if the entire shot is black except for the mouse.

Hope that helps, 

cute babies, btw


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Top pic def shows the 2 top babies to be satin! congrats!


----------

